# I picked Haus Juris!



## zohsix01 (Jan 15, 2011)

So after hours and hours of research, and 4 weekend trips later to visting Megan at Haus Juris, we brought home the most amazing puppy ive ever seen. With no pressure from Megan i was able to visit almost every weekend minus 1 - army drill weekend. I had the chance to spend several hours in her field with my little monster  

I took some pictures from yesterdays visit, had a play date with the other little ones! This little puppy is from VA xbox and VA1 Eliza. 

** forgot to mention. shes about 10 weeks now. and has a fat belly  but this is night number 2. no whining at night. already potty trained no accidents, and only took 15 min training session to walk on the leash since shes never been on one before. we couldnt be happier and more amazed at her temperament and behavior. we took her around 3 little kids at my neighbors house and she was so friendly never lifted her paws near the toddler ever which i was worried about but instead let the little toddler hug her and just sat by her 





lol she was falling asleep 





playdate!








http://inlinethumb35.webshots.com/45218
/2794067800060942614S425x425Q85.jpg

likes to give kisses!





SHE LOST TO THE MALE!


----------



## zohsix01 (Jan 15, 2011)

not from xbox and eliza but another litter. so cute!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice pup. you have to watch them around children no
matter what litter they're from besides the children can hurt them.


----------



## zohsix01 (Jan 15, 2011)

will do. and trust me, i never let her out of my sight  i think im just too paranoid as to where she is what shes doing or if shes gonna do an accident. but every day that goes on im trusting her more and more. ive been reading alot on puppy training on this forum and it has helped a great deal.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello and Welcome to you and your adorable puppy, thanks for sharing your pictures. :greet:


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Your puppy is stunning! Congrats!!!


----------



## zohsix01 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you  everyone on here is super nice! I hope i can meet other local owners!


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

zohsix01 said:


> not from xbox and eliza but another litter. so cute!


 
I really need to stop looking at all these puppy pics. <sigh>
Too cute for words. :wub:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow- impressive pup! She has such a strong look on her face...except for the sleepy one. Too cute


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

too cute!


----------



## zohsix01 (Jan 15, 2011)

Stosh said:


> Wow- impressive pup! She has such a strong look on her face...except for the sleepy one. Too cute



haha i give her credit for "trying" to stay awake.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

I have a haus juris female now 4.5 years old- a progeny of Liedo- she is everyones favorite dog- the greatest disposition and black/red.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very cute! and congratulations


----------



## zohsix01 (Jan 15, 2011)

armauro said:


> I have a haus juris female now 4.5 years old- a progeny of Liedo- she is everyones favorite dog- the greatest disposition and black/red.



do u have a picture i can see? id love to see how she looks!


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome looking pup. How lucky to have other puppies to play with.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

My Zeke's sire is Orus from Haus Juris. He has the nicest, most laid-back temperament I could ask for!

Congrats on that adorable little pupper!


----------



## zohsix01 (Jan 15, 2011)

stacey_eight said:


> My Zeke's sire is Orus from Haus Juris. He has the nicest, most laid-back temperament I could ask for!
> 
> Congrats on that adorable little pupper!



play date!! how old is zeke now?


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Beautiful pup! Love the sleepy face picture.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice puppy, my dog is a son of Xbox as well, he's a great
dog.!


----------



## ripsofie (Oct 28, 2010)

Tttoooo cccuuutttteeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

zohsix01 said:


> Thank you  *everyone on here is super nice!* I hope i can meet other local owners!


Just you wait. You can't be a member-in-good-standing around here until you've had your butt raked over the coals atleast once for stating your opinion. The slightest slip of the keyboard is like blood in the water. 

Think it twice and type it once. 

Oh, and welcome! Your girl is beautiful.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

What a cutie!! My new baby boy will here in late Feb... actually we're picking him up all the way up to Michigan.. yeah we're crazy.

His sire is also Xbox. I can't wait to have him in my arms.


----------



## yward (Jan 28, 2011)

:congratulations:

must be a wonderful feeling of relief! She is totally adorable!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I ran into a black and red 2 year old dog in the Petsmark. Talked to the lady as the dog had a very nice temperament. Asked her where she got it from and she said Va. I asked her was it from Haus Juris and she said yes! how did you know. I told her I didn't know but I knew this kennel had a reputation for dogs with nice temperament and her dog fit the description. So congrats on your puppy and you definitely have affirmed the many good things I have heard and seen from this kennel.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

zohsix01 said:


> lol she was falling asleep


I love this puppy!! I want it!!! <3 OMG, this picture made my heart MELT!!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## zohsix01 (Jan 15, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> I love this puppy!! I want it!!! <3 OMG, this picture made my heart MELT!!!!:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


lol thank you  she has another litter from Cindy that will be straight up amazing, cindy's coat is so beautiful i cant even explain. but waiting so many weeks  i wanted to have this little monster right now. shes been really good to us and loving every moment. she doesnt cry at night or anything. its so crazy! we are so amazed


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Cobgratulations on your little girl-she's BEAUTIFUL!!!!:wub:
Our boy's sire is Orus from Haus Juris.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

We have a woman in Schutzhund that just started coming out to our club with a Haus Juris pup.


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

zohsix01 said:


> lol she was falling asleep


This is adorable!! Would defintely be in a frame!!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

She's beautiful! Congratulations! Seeing all these puppies is killing me. Ours isn't due until the end of the months. It's great to get a puppy fix while I wait though.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats! She is simply adorable.


----------

